# I recommend Masturbation as self medication



## reallyhotshyguy (Jul 30, 2010)

Masturbation really helped me with my SA when i got a panic attack i just went to the restroom and wacked it and got better


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

My first reaction was this :um

But maybe there's some truth to it. I dunno lol


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

Masturbation is one of the biggest factors in the development of my social anxiety. What your saiyng is good for one off occasion. 1-2 wank a month and you are fine.

But once masturbation controls you, your self esteem is completely destroyed. The guilt you accumulate post-masturbation induces depressive/suicidal thoughts. I'm a living proof of it and it's no placebo.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Are you serious?

How is this person not banned for making such a rediculous idea for "self medication" which has no reletive relation with supporting people who have social anxiety.

But I know what a better self medication is though Nate. What is that Nate? Crack cocain dude. Oh, sweet.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

> Masturbation is one of the biggest factors in the development of my social anxiety. What your saiyng is good for one off occasion. 1-2 wank a month and you are fine.
> 
> But once masturbation controls you, your self esteem is completely destroyed. The guilt you accumulate post-masturbation induces depressive/suicidal thoughts. I'm a living proof of it and it's no placebo.


Guilt after masturbation? Wanking caused your SA? All I can say to that is, 



bignate said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> How is this person not banned for making such a rediculous idea for "self medication" which has no reletive relation with supporting people who have social anxiety.
> 
> But I know what a better self medication is though Nate. What is that Nate? Crack cocain dude. Oh, sweet.


Jeez, take a chill pill dude. You need a more humourous outlook on life. Am I the only one that finds this hilarious?

Wanking as a treatment for SA, I can't see that, but I fully support participating in this activity for recreational purposes.

Side note: wouldn't it be impossible to wank while in the grips of a panic attack, due to the adrenaline and anxiety?


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

I take it masturbation hasn't taken over your life which is why you are finding it all hilarious?

Abstinence from masturbation for me is better than any pharmaceutical solution i have tried. However i'm a long time addict and still struggling to get over masturbation. 

Orgasms via masturbation are a powerful drug with a short half-life of relief followed by guilt which slowly converts to depression as you start obsessing about things and self worth.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Talk about an introduction! :lol

Actually, there might be some truth to that. A lot of endorphins and neurotransmitters (I think serotonin briefly rises) are released after the big event.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

@ euphoria

Please don't quote me and try to tell _me _what _I_ need to do, or try to depict my "outlook on life" according from one post you may have read from me. I'm sorry to burst your bubble, but you know absolutely nothing about me.

The site is called SocialAnxiety_Support_. This thread is not supporting in any way, shape, or form. Expecially posted where it is.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

dont forget to choke yourself for maximum anxiolytic effects


----------



## Bigbird (Feb 25, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Talk about an introduction! :lol
> 
> Actually, there might be some truth to that. A lot of endorphins and neurotransmitters (I think Serotonin briefly rises) are released after the big event.


I always wondered if having frequent sex or over-masturbating had a negative impact on neurotransmitters over time. I read somewhere that it did but cant remember the source.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

what happens if your nowhere near a restroom? you could easily end up with your name on a list lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

reallyhotshyguy said:


> Masturbation really helped me with my SA when i got a panic attack i just went to the restroom and wacked it and got better


 :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Warning****
This whole thread is a fiasco.
Two warnings and bologna = no pun intended.
There is a time and a place for this kind of talk....it's not here, though.


----------



## Timboslice (Jul 28, 2010)

As for the guilt, maybe raised Catholic? Self-gratification is considered a Sin... but so is pedophilia and you see how well that went over. 

I'm all for making sure that things are on the straight and narrow down yonder (or slightly skewed to the left if thats how you get down), but I don't think its an SA helper. If it was we probably wouldn't have time to post, and Jergen's stock price would be astronomical.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Now, it's closed.


----------

